# Lava day 147 (kidded)



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Lava is my last goat due to kid and she is on day 147. She is a big girl and it will be her 4th freshening. I think she has triplets in there but who knows. I have the baby monitor on and all your can hear is her moaning, poor girl I know she will be glad when they are on the outside.

Here she is this morning


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

with that stance I can almost hear her moan! LOL

Mia is looking close too (sorry stealing your thread) so I am super excited!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

WOW! She IS big! Yep, I would guess triplets as well :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

Some of them are such drama queens aren't they? LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

Theresa, she could be momma to Jewels kids!! They look like HER!! And I'll say she just about has to have 3 in there if not 4!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

Poor girl!! She looks miserable! I hope she gives you some wonderful little babies soon :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :stars:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*



liz said:


> Theresa, she could be momma to Jewels kids!! They look like HER!! And I'll say she just about has to have 3 in there if not 4!!


Liz we have been talking about that here. Jewels kids look just like Lava and they are not even related.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*



Sweet Gum Minis said:


> Some of them are such drama queens aren't they? LOL


Ashley she is the biggest girl I have and has complained the most. :slapfloor: I know she will be glad when they are here and she can lay down comfortably.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

I've had some barely showing and moan and groan. Lay around like its the end of the world. And then some as big as the barn hardly make a sound. And of course there are those who are huge and act like it. Makes me feel so bad for them. Just put wheels under them and I'll push them up and down the hills here.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

Poor girl, she is looking huge!!! I hope she goes soon with lots of girls!!!!! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

Here she is at dinner time. We are about to leave for dinner and the Rodeo so I hope she waits for us. All you posty experts how does she look?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

She looks posty to me


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

How's those ligaments feel?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

I can't tell the "postiness" without a rear shot...but her tail head has dropped. :girl: :girl: :boy: AND SOON!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

I hope you enjoyed the Rodeo and she just continued to moan and groan till you get back.

She is close - I say tomorrow


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

We just got back from the Rodeo and hubby drove me straight to the barn.  There she laid still fat and moaning. I went out and talked to her and thanked her for waiting. Maybe tomorrow.

Ligaments are hard to tell with Lava she has so much hair so all I know is it is mushy back there.

Oh and the Rodeo was great but of course I worried the entire time. :GAAH:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

LOL well atleast she didn't kid while you were at the Rodeo! She is one big girl, so I wouldn't think she could hold out much longer on ya :wink:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

Lava made it through the night and is just ticking along. Today is 148 and here are pictures from this morning. How many do yall think she will have and when? She is a large doe and this is her 4th freshening.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

She still hasn't kidded? Well she must be getting mighty close. She looks like quads to me. Could be big triplets.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

Nope she stilllllllll hasnt kidded. She knows I want to see those kids so bad she is holding out. :roll: I sure hope she gives me some girls to kinda even things out it would be nice. arty:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

triplet girls ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

She's SO deep! I'll say triplets....and she may sneak out another one after that! She's not peg legged yet but she certainly can't be far from delivery!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

Here is a udder picture from tonight. It looks to me to be filling finally. (couldnt resist leaving that cute little face looking in at me in the pic)


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

I just went out and put some alfalfa hay out and she just walked away and stood staring. She is the herd queen and always gets hay before anyone else so maybe she is having contractions. :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

Wahoo! Babies by sunrise??????? :girl: :girl: :boy: ( and that precious little face is just ADORABLE)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

Still nothing? Well she isn't eating, so hopefully she'll go soon.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

I love that little "peeker" in that photo.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

Any news yet Teresa?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

I checked on her all night and she was restless but fine. This morning her udder is HUGE so I think babies today. :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

Sounds like babies soon!!! Good luck on all those doelings you're about to get!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

ooo exciting!

:girl: :girl:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147*

Here she was last night day 148









Here she is this morning. Day 149 It doesnt really show how fat her udder is but anyway


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147 (pics added day 149)*

pictures never show things quite the way they are.

She is getting posty. And i think her udder is going to be really nice


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147 (pics added day 149)*

Thanks Stacey and she is baby talking now so I don't think it will be long.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Lava day 147 (pics added day 149)*

Wahoo! Baby time!  :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147 (pics added day 149)*

Yeah!!! More babies!!!! I still say :girl: :girl: :boy: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147 (pics added day 149)*

Definely peg legged now!! And her udder HAS FILLED...Woo Hoo babys on the ground yet??? :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147 (pics added day 149)*

No babies yet :sigh: She is talking alot and really restless oh and grouchy too. she doesn't want anyone near her but me. I sure hope she goes soon so I can sleep tonight. :GAAH:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lava day 147 (pics added day 149)*

OK, I think I'm getting the "posty" thing. I can see the difference in the last pics. And her udder looks great! Hope she kids for you soon, sleep is an awesome thing! Good luck, I'm thinking :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147 (pics added day 149)*

Wow, you must be bald by now!!! Poor girl, she looks miserable


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147 (pushing)*

Lava is doing some light pushing so I think we are on track to baby time. :leap: :stars: arty:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147 (pushing)*

Wahoo!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lava day 147 (pushing)*

blue eyed :boy: brown eyed :boy: and a brown eyed :girl: I think she is done. boy are they colorful


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwwww!!!! Congrats Lava and Teresa!!! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! At least theres 1 doeling...they do look very colorful...can't wait for dry fluffy baby piccies :drool:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! At least there was a doe!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the successfull kidding


----------

